# Hawaii /Vegas or Miami



## sdanial (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi

We want to relocate to Hawaii , Vegas or Miami , we are canadian citizens, can stay up to 6 mnts and have to be back; however does anyone know if we live in Hawaii 6 mnths , can we do 6 more in Mexico and enter Hawaii or Vegas ? or does it have to return to Canada and enter again from there ? and what would be time frame , is there a time frame to stay in Canada before we can go back to US ? in future we want to retire there so how does that work ? even in retirement status we still have to leave every mths ? advice ? thanks Sherry


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

There is not a retirement visa in the US
As a tourist or snowbird ..you can do 180 days in any year


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Read up on B2 visa. With an approved B2 the immigration officer at point entry can grant up to 180 days in the US. Real estate owned in the US, sufficient income, ... has no bearing on immigration status. Snow birds come and go at their own risk.


----------



## sdanial (Jan 18, 2013)

oh.. thank you..


----------



## carrionshine211 (Oct 26, 2012)

Dont move to Las Vegas. I tried to once, plans fell through, in retrospect I am glad it did not happen. I have a few friends there, and Vegas tends to bring out the worst in people. It doesnt matter what your vice is.
If you like to drink sometimes, the avaiability and affordability of alcohol will make you an alcoholic. If you are an inactive person, the extreme heat will make you stay inside all day and you will become obese. If you are antisocial, the large amounts of tourists and night clubs will make you detest humanity just that much more and you will become a shut in. If you are a very social person, then this reverts back to th alcohal and drugs part. Oh yea, almost fergot, Vegas has LOTS of drugs and the Mexican drug cartel has a large presence there. And as for the gambling, lets not even go there.
Great for a vacation though!


----------



## MrsRose (May 23, 2012)

carrionshine211 said:


> Dont move to Las Vegas. I tried to once, plans fell through, in retrospect I am glad it did not happen. I have a few friends there, and Vegas tends to bring out the worst in people. It doesnt matter what your vice is.
> If you like to drink sometimes, the avaiability and affordability of alcohol will make you an alcoholic. If you are an inactive person, the extreme heat will make you stay inside all day and you will become obese. If you are antisocial, the large amounts of tourists and night clubs will make you detest humanity just that much more and you will become a shut in. If you are a very social person, then this reverts back to th alcohal and drugs part. Oh yea, almost fergot, Vegas has LOTS of drugs and the Mexican drug cartel has a large presence there. And as for the gambling, lets not even go there.
> Great for a vacation though!


Lol. Um well, as someone who lives in Las Vegas, I would agree that it's not somewhere I would recommend to live over Hawaii and Miami...but certainly not because anyone who lives here automatically becomes an alcoholic, obese person, or a shut in. 

I've lived here for about 7 years. We want to move just cause we've lived in the desert our whole lives and are tired of it. Las Vegas is very much like any other big city. Good neighborhoods. Bad neighborhoods. Lots of dining, entertainment, and shopping. Heavier traffic than smaller cities. I myself have lived in east, west, and south las vegas, and henderson and have never encountered any drug cartel activity. The heat IS pretty extreme during the summer. (one of the things I don't like about living here) But one can spend hot summer days at pools, waterparks (there are three being built and opening this summer), Lake Mead, or the Colorado River. Many of the hotel resorts out here offer free entry or discounted entry to there resort pools for locals. 

Still all that said, I think Hawaii and Miami have far more beautiful landscape and weather.


----------



## norab6 (Nov 1, 2012)

I would pick Hawaii over Vegas and Miami. Hawaii is beautiful and the people are so nice! I loved it there. Good luck!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I am very familiar with Miami, Las Vegas, and Hawaii. We lived in SE Florida for 8 years, and we spend a lot of time in Las Vegas. First off, what Island in Hawaii are you interested in? We far prefer Oahu, especially for a long stay as there is much more to do there. Las Vegas and Miami are very different. Miami is very humid and has great beaches and lots to do. I would never live in Las Vegas but it certainly isn't at all like carrionshine211 said. There are some very nice areas like Summerlin, Green Valley, etc. I just don't like the weather nor the city very much.

My first choice would be Hawaii on Oahu hands down. The only downside is the cost of living which is much higher.


----------



## crystaldecker (Apr 27, 2013)

SW Florida is a beautiful place to relocate to. Many people come here to retire because of the pretty consistent weather. The best part about SW Florida are the beaches and fishing. Definitely a tropical paradise.


----------



## salsero123 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have lived in Oahu and now live in South Florida where I grew up. Miami is almost as derelict as Vegas and will turn you off in the ways noted above, but at least we have the beach and cheap access to the Americas. South Florida is also a major urban area whereas Honolulu and Vegas are not.

I found Oahu to be very expensive for what it is. There's a ton of places 2 hrs flight from Miami that rival Oahu. Oahu is hands down more beautiful and better weather but you will pay for it and there is no nightlife like Miami.


----------

